# Cichlids and Turtles



## pumpkin14 (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys! Right now, I have an Electric Yellow Cichlid in a 40G tank with my Red Eared Slider hatchling. They are getting along just fine - the cichlid lived with two adult turtles for most of its life, but the turtles were sold about a week ago. 

I was just wondering, would it be okay to put another cichlid in the tank? I am interested in buying a Red Parrot Cichlid and I've heard that they're pretty peaceful fish.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Well i've seen alot of tanks with turtles and fish so as long as the fish is a litle bigger than the turtle I don't see why you can't do a setup like that. Yellow labs and red parrots are from two differnt sides of the world and prefer differn't water requirements. But both are versitile so as long as you acclimate slowly I think it will work just fine.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I personally wouldnt recommend it because when they get older, turtles can be little monsters. I have seen many a fish chomped in half by my red eared sliders. I think the labs gonna end up lunch in a couple years


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I was assuming that he would only be keeping the fish together short term. But if you are going to do this long term I agree with gourami Swami and would advice away from it. PLus a red eared slider depending on the gender will easily outgrow a 40B. I have a pond near my house full of them so trust me when I say they get MASSIVE!


----------



## pumpkin14 (May 26, 2009)

Before my hatchling, I had two, two year old RES in there with the Yellow Lab. I bought them and the tank from someone online, but I ended up selling the turtles because I wanted to start fresh and make sure I was giving a turtle a healthy life right from the beginning, so my sold turtles are now living in someone's pond. 
The Yellow Lab has been there since those turtles were hatchlings and they've got along just fine.

Anyways, I went into a PetSmart today and was going to purchase a Red Parrot but the girl told me that the Parrot would pretty much beat the crap out of the Yellow Lab... is that really true? I heard Parrots were pretty peaceful.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Well the only "peacful" cichlids are angelfish, dwarf cichlids, and discus but even they can become nasty. In general cichlids are mean. RE parrots are a cross between a red devil and something else so yes they are aggressive. Maybe not Managuensis aggressive but they are a force to be reckond with. If they are the same size though the yellow lab should be able to stand his ground as long as you provide alot of hiding. Again though I wouldn't keep red eared sliders with those size fish long term. They arefish eater think of them like oscars with a shell the eat alot poop alot and need alot of room.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I think red parrot cichlids are by nature very aggressive, They are just so deformed they can't do much about it. The yellow lab is a much more active fish. The parrot might want to do damage but could probably never catch the lab. I've never kept a parrot but I've heard that they are very unhealthy generally.


----------



## pumpkin14 (May 26, 2009)

Aw, well this is depressing. They're so ugly that they're cute. Almost feel bad for them, haha. 
I ended up getting a Demasoni instead.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah pumpkin, I agree. I feel sorry for them too. They must sell well??? I really don't understand the appeal for them and balloon mollies and glofish and things like that. I guess they are just different.


----------

